
Smart Contract Engineering: “$500K Drain from Liquidity Provider Balancer” - vestings
https://www.coindesk.com/hacker-drains-defi-liquidity-balancer
======
microtherion
Having read both the coindesk article and the medium post, I still don't
understand how this attack worked. Can somebody ELI5?

~~~
rhabarba
There was no attack. Someone read the protocol specs and used them within the
allowed borders of said protocol specs to tell the protocol to generate some
revenue for them. End of story.

~~~
microtherion
Yes, but _how_ did this generate revenue for them?

